# bumblebee catfish



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

what's the deal with these guys? they were at petsmart today but i resisted, i really liked them.
but what kind of fish are they, as in
are they good community?
what do they go with?
do they need groups?
what tank size?

google yielded very little for me


thanks!


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you know if it's a Microglanis iheringi 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=303

You can try searching on planetcatfish.com
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/family.php?family_id=31


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah that one was it
i feed bloodworms every other day about, do you think that would be sufficient food?
and do you think it would do well in a 20 gallon with some rasboras, some tetras, and 1 borelli's dwarf cichlid


thanks a bunch, the id itself was a big help


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i also have shrimp, which seems like a bad idea...one site says they'll taste anything that'll fit in their mouths, which includes shrimp


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I have no experience with them, but I would think they need more food than that. Your tetras will eventually become snack. The rasboras might be ok if they are larger than the mouth.

Just make sure it's not Pseudopimelodus bufonius, these will grow to 8" inches.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Great catfish ; strictly nocturnal, eat anything they can get their surprisingly wide mouth around, basically anything the size of a neon or smaller is food. On the other hand they are great tank cleaners, will eat anything remotely resembling food, and are quite hardy and adaptable fish. I had one for several years, almost never saw it. It finally died trying to swallow a bumblebee goby.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i think i'll pass on this one
don't want it eating my other fish
thanks very much though


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a friend who has these catfish and though they stay small they do a surprisingly big mouth. I agree they shouldn't be trusted with small tetras or RCS.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

when i had mine he always hid. only came out at night and loved my tetras. I had a huge pile of moss that he absolutely loved and never spent any time any where else. he got to about 4.5" and had a decent sized mouth


----------

